# Wheres the for sale section gone?



## itfben (May 13, 2011)

I cant see tge for sale section anymore? Has it been moved, deleted, what?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

itfben said:


> I cant see tge for sale section anymore? Has it been moved, deleted, what?


viewtopic.php?f=30&t=214609


----------



## red devil (Sep 23, 2010)

you're not alone - lets chat and build our post count up and then we will!!

Hello...


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

How about you have a wander in the other sections of the forum and contribute there?

If nothing else the "3 word story" thread is still up and running... :roll:


----------

